# Hunting someone's horse for them... how much to charge?



## spotty_pony (22 July 2017)

Question in title. I am a freelance groom/rider and am Hunting as part of one of my jobs this Season potentially in to twice per week. My boss is paying for the hunting costs and is also paying me to do regular work for her. She's asked me to thibknof a reasonable figure to charge her for the Hunting as it is going to get very expensive if I charge by the hour for Hunting, so what do you think is a suitable price to charge? I was thinking £20 per Hunt day? It will be first horses only.  

Thanks


----------



## spacefaer (22 July 2017)

I used to do this for a lady - she paid me £25 each day and I stayed out til about 2.30. The aim was to settle her horse on a Wed (by having a "proper" jumping day) so that she could hunt her on a Sat (non jumping, hanging round at the back!)

I hunted her horse on her sub.


----------



## Shay (23 July 2017)

You really should charge a reasonable hourly rate.  It is your expertise which is being sought. (And your neck on the line!)  Why would you charge less to hunt than you would otherwise to school or ride a horse?  The day you hunt for her is a day you are not otherwise earning your living.  You won't have down time or travel time from one client to another so there could a be a slight reduction.  But otherwise you should stay fairly close to your normal rate.  This is your livelihood - and your expertise.  You are entitled to earn from it.


----------



## GirlFriday (23 July 2017)

Agree with Shay. You're (presumably?) not doing this for your own fun but to fitten the horse/teach it manners/increase its experience prior to sale at greater value/...?


----------



## twiggy2 (23 July 2017)

I agree, hourly rate and if anything it should note expensive than flat schooling as it's higher risk and more specialist.


----------



## spotty_pony (23 July 2017)

Hi, I do have my own horse to hunt so yes I am doing it as a job. I just worry if I charge too much there will be someone else out there who will be willing to do it for free/cheaper and it is something I want to do as part of the job. I might ask her what price she was thinking in case she is thinking of paying more than I am thinking anyway as might be selling myself short like you have said.


----------



## PoniesRock (9 August 2017)

If the horse is a green horse on the hunting field I'd charge by the hour.  Its not a easy job - and there is plenty of risk involved! 

There possibly will be someone out there who could do it for less or do it cheaper but if you do it well and the horse settles then others may ask you to take their horses out hunting for them if that is a route you wanted to go down.


----------

